# Metal fuel tank



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Looking for someone who can make a fuel tank (11 liter) for a gas generator. Have the old plastic tank on hand, can't be fixed.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Try ebay. I have found them there before


----------



## Hoggslayer (Nov 1, 2013)

You might have better luck asking for a 2.9 gal tank.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

I have been searching, but no luck. The generator is a Pramac with a Honda motor, plastic tank is cracked and can't be fixed. Having a hard time tracking down a vendor in the USA.

Figure to find someone who can make a tank based on the size of the plastic one.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Quick easy search for Pramac Generator Fuel Tank got me to their online parts look up.

http://www.pramacparts.com/Product_Selector.asp?Step=1&Category_Id=5


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

These people truly do custom work:
http://www.fueltankparts.com/home


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Quick easy search for Pramac Generator Fuel Tank got me to their online parts look up.
> 
> http://www.pramacparts.com/Product_Selector.asp?Step=1&Category_Id=5


Have already been to that site, registered, but the site will not let me order the part???


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

if you do have one made, try to make it a little bigger to cut down on refueling so much


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Found one! After searching the internet and making calls, found a company who carry's the tank I need!


----------

